# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Aprobado un trasvase de 214 hm3 para el próximo semestre

## ARAGORM

Hola a todos, ayer  la Comisión Central de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo-Segura han aprobado este trasvase.
La noticia viene en la Opinión de Murcia:
http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...re/293022.html

Un saludo.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compis

De primeras asusta, pero el texto de la noticia va reconociendo ciertas cosas. 

La primera que se han dado cuenta de que no gastan todo lo que piden, porque pidieron para este semestre que acaba hasta 230 hm3 y ya he demostrado que no han gastado eso ni de coña, por lo tanto les dan menos.

Segundo, que la jusfificación del agua que se pide esta haciendo salir a flote la desvergüenza de los jerifaltes del SCRATS al pedir sin pensar en lo que realmente necesitan, sino en una tabla y lo que ellos a su entender fuera lo que les correspondia. Con lo cual se ha demostrado que no había tanta necesidad como se ha pedido en otras ocasiones, ¿porque al existir control ahora gastamos menos o que pasa? ¿Es que regamos menos que cuando estamos en sequía?... pues no simplemente se gasta mas que en sequía pero se les controla lo que piden, si no lo justifican no hay agua.

Tercero, aun así si hacemos caso a los gastos no podrían pedir mas de 150 hm3 y ya les daba 15 de regalo, pero aun así les dan 190 hm3 en total, confiemos en que la justificación los vuelva a dejar mas cortos.

Por ultimo lanzo una pregunta. Las reservas de donde sale ese trasvase no la estan dejando subir, mas bien baja a pesar de que ha llovido algo. ¿Si no los dejamos subir bien ahora que llueve, que les pasará a los levantinos cuando no haya agua? ¿Van a salir a la calle con pancartas diciendo "El agua del trasvase es nuestra"?, a lo que habría que responderles ¿Que agua hijos mios si os la habeis gastado toda?... Tiempo al tiempo, yo solo lo digo, porque espero seguir muchos años en este foro, y lo escrito, escrito está y ya hecharé mano de ello dentro de unos años cuando no haya agua y no tenga con que regar o beber porque se la han gastado toda.

Ya veremos en que acaba el tema en junio. De momento este semestre no han logrado sus 230 hm3 como los pidieron, a ver si vuelve a pasar y entonces me quedo mas tranquilo.

¡Trasvase si, pero asi no! a ver si sale el plan de cuenca del Tajo y le apretan otra vez las tuercas a los abusos, por lo menos se que pondrán una lámina de agua mas elevada y se que no volveré a ver mis queridos E+B al 10%, que ya es un alivio.

un saludo.

Pd. continuará el razonamiento

----------


## REEGE

Haber si comienza un razonamiento sobre el tema y se mira un pelín por el realizar trasvases, pero con sentido y según sus necesidades. Un saludo.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

Vuelvo con la reflexión y los datos sacados de la propia CHS:

http://www.chsegura.es/chs/cuenca/re...rtediario.html

El trasvase ha tenido durante el primer semestre de 2010 unos desagües de

mes	cantidad desagüe

enero	8,752 hm3

febrero	9,816 hm3

marzo	14,537 hm3

abril	14,254 hm3

mayo	22,279 hm3

junio	29,106

Total	98,744 %

Aunque el año empezó muy bien, no estoy seguro de que se alcanzara el riego del 100% de las hectáreas asignadas al trasvase, pero si tenemos post en el foro que nos informan y creo que fue Salut el que nos estuvo informando de ese aumento de regadios, pasando del nivel de alerta progresivamente hasta la normalidad.

Digamos que la media de riegos haya sido el 75%, ni el 100% de la normalidad ni el 50% de la alarma. Por una sencilla regla de tres obtenemos que el 100% en funcion del año pasado serían 131,66 hm3.

Por eso aunque les hayan dado 214 hm3 que sin el iva se quedan en 190 hm3, va una diferencia de 59 hm3 mas de lo que gastaron el año pasado. Que los gastos mas o menos son todos los años iguales si las condiciones son las mismas: humedad, extensión, plantaciones, etc.

Por consiguiente, si se aplica las nuevas reglas de explotación de justificar lo que se pide y lo que se consume, desde luego no creo que vayan a pasar de 135 hm3 como mucho, en función de lo que hemos visto en esos partes diario, cuando se ha justificado todo y ha habido un control mas exaustivo que el que había.

Por ultimo en este punto quisiera dejar claro los mismo datos de aportaciones, que el trasvase concluyo el 7 de Julio, y empezó en marzo. Las razones fueron las obras de mejora y mantenimiento del Canal del Trasvase.  Sumando entonces las aportaciones vemos lo siguiente.

	aportaciones
febrero	0,229 hm3. No hubo trasvase, esto fueron las aportaciones por lluvia, pero si son ingresos en el sistema trasvase.

marzo	10,803 hm3

abril	41,422 hm3

mayo	43,588 hm3

junio	35,58 hm3

julio	14,678 hm3 Concluye el dia 7 de julio

Un total de146,3 hm3, vamos que han recibo la friolera cantidad más de 47,56 hm3 mas de agua  de la que han gasto. Es decir que se ha almacenado. Luego es para consumo. No obstante para que nadie me diga que no contemplo una cosa, en Julio el trasvase estuvo muy poco en vigor, cerro a primeros de julio y se abrió el 28 de julio. Asi que esa cantidad hay que cogerla con lupa. Por ejemplo yo no he puesto los gastos de desagüe porque esos corresponden a otro semestre, pero si hay aportaciones de julio que son del primer semetre.

Con lo cual se demuestra que no necesitaron todo el agua que pedían para ese primer semestre,* en base a eso, creo que otra vez han vuelto a pedir más de lo que luego van a gastar.* confio en que el tiempo lo demuestre como este semestre que acaba hoy que de los 230 hm3 que pidieron han coseguido justificar en gastos

Julio 41,571 hm3

Agosto 36,544 hm3

Septiembre 30,063 hm3

Octubre 36,965 hm3

Noviembre 36,028 hm3

Diciembre  22,04 hm3 hasta el día 29 de diciembre que es el último parte diario publicado en estos momentos.


En total 203 hm3 en desagües, que parte de ellos estaban almacenados en la cuenca ya. Estas son las cifras absolutas del semestre. También habrá que contar el abastecimiento humano que saldrá de la misma cantidad digo yo. Que han bebido durante 6 meses...  Lo que hace un desagüe total contabilizado de cerca de 300 hm3 en todo 2010. Pues si has gastado 300 hm3 en todo un año, pues son lo mismo para el año que viene, porque si gastamos ahora mas, volveremos a lo que ya escribí a situaciones angustiosas dentro de unos años ante la falta de agua. Mas vale prevenir que curar.


Otra reflexion es el agua para consumo humano que ya llegará mas tarde.

un saludo

----------


## cantarin

Hola compis

Os traigo a colacion una noticia de la Asociacion de Municipios ribereños de E+B porque hay cosas que dicen que son ciertas.

http://www.europapress.es/castilla-l...43811.html?rel

ahora os la copio entera y subrayo aquello que considero como cierto y que no se tiene aun en cuenta sobre la problemática.

El presidente de la Asociación de Municipios Ribereños a Entrepeñas y Buendía, Julián Reabollo, tras la reunión de la Comisión de Explotación del Trasvase Tajo-Segura esta semana, ha lamentado "que todo sigue igual". 

   Según ha señalado Rebollo a Europa Press, *"seguimos pensando que el problema fundamental es la justificación desde Levante cuando el problema fundamental, y está en la Ley, es si al Tajo le sobra o no le sobra agua. Si hay agua excedentaria en el Tajo después de satisfacer todas sus demandas incluidas las relacionadas con casos de sequía extrema".* 

 Julián Rebollo ha insistido en que esa es la cuestión fundamental "y eso es lo que debe determinar y reflejar el Plan de Cuenca del Tajo porque llevamos un año de retraso, con tirones de orejas desde Bruselas, pero parecer ser que nadie quiere ponerle el cascabel al gato". 

   Por ello, el presidente de la Asociación de Municipios Ribereños ha criticado que "mientras tanto seguimos como estábamos con la Ley del año 1971".

   Por lo que respecta a los acuerdos tomados por la Comisión de Explotación en el sentido de analizar cada mes cuales con las expectativas de la cabecera del Tajo, Julián rebollo ha indicado a Europa Press que "indudablemente es obligatorio justificar cualquier trasvase que se pretenda hacer desde la cabecera de un río".

   En todo caso, ha insistido en que *"lo que la ley dice es que habrá que declarar, primero, el carácter excedentario del agua del Tajo para poder trasvasarla, después".*


Mi comentario viene, en que seguimos funcionando con cosas que esta ya obsoletas. Una ley de 1971 que habla de unas cantidades que ya sabemos que no son posibles porque las aportaciones hídricas han disminuido, pero seguimos con el tema asi.

Segundo Ciertamente hablamos de que es necesaria la justificación en el levante y en eso se ha avanzado, pero *¿Le sobra realmente agua a la cabecera del tajo?* evidentemente ahora si, pero tendran que guardar agua para casos como la sequía extrema que se puede dar al final del ciclo dentro de unos 5 ó 6 años, y no es inventarme nada sino que es una sucesión de periodos que se llevan produciendo ciclicamente. Si caundo mas tenemos "despilfarramos", y entiendo el despilfarro no tirar el agua no, sino gastar mas de la extrictamente necesaria cuando tenemos agua, quizás ese agua pueda sernos VITAL en sequía, pero como nos la hemos gastado antes ya no la tenemos disponible.

Al Tajo hay años que no le sobra agua, es más incluso sacan para el trasvase más de la que le ha entrado a los embalses. ¿Le sobra más de la que le entra en año de sequía? hay ciertas reflexiones sobre el tema que no se contemplan y que me parece acertadas que el el Sr. Rebollo las saque a colación.

un saludo y nochevieja y año 2011!!!

----------


## Ondina

Gracias por derivarme a tu mensaje, no lo había leído. De todas maneras creo que también se había discutido sobre el punto del agua excedentaria en otras partes de los hilos de Entrepeñas y me parece recordar que habíamos visto que el hecho de que aunque exista agua excedentaria no hacía obligatorio el trasvase a no ser que se dieran "circunstancias excepcionales" y creo que este era el punto en el que Levante tenía que justificar la existencia de esas circunstancias y es en ese sentido en el que me parece que en este momento no hay justificación posible para el trasvase.
Entiendo que sea un poco desesperanzador que la ley sea tan obsoleta, pero incluso con ella en la mano se puede avanzar un poco hacia una situación mas justa si se exige lo que se debe exigir a quien se debe exigir y se paran los pies a aquellos que abusan de las interpretaciones, ¿no te parece?

----------


## Salut

> De todas maneras creo que también se había discutido sobre el punto del agua excedentaria en otras partes de los hilos de Entrepeñas y me parece recordar que habíamos visto que el hecho de que aunque exista agua excedentaria no hacía obligatorio el trasvase a no ser que se dieran "circunstancias excepcionales" y creo que este era el punto en el que Levante tenía que justificar la existencia de esas circunstancias


No, no se tienen que dar "circunstancias extraordinarias".

La construcción de grandes trasvases sólo tiene sentido económico si su explotación es continuada en el tiempo, y este no es una excepción. ¿Qué sentido habría tenido sino la ampliación de la superficie regable, el establecimiento de un perímetro beneficiario de las aguas del trasvase, etc?

Por supuesto, decir que la ley no dice en ningún momento que deban existir "circunstancias excepcionales".


*@cantarin:* Es posible que en el SCRATS se riegue menos por haberse abandonado ciertos cultivos -la crisis y tal-, o por otras muchas razones. Pero bueno, está claro que si no va a ser utilizada esa agua, pues más vale que la guarden en su lugar de origen  :Smile: 

Por otro lado, 100% de acuerdo con el representante de los municipios ribereños. LA CLAVE ESTÁ EN LA DECLARACIÓN DE "EXCEDENTARIAS". Ya va siendo hora de que el Tajo empiece a considerar como propios los embalses de E+B, y ajuste las políticas de desembalse a sus propias necesidades -no a las necesidades del SCRATS-. Especialmente, la necesidad de un régimen ambiental de caudales.

----------


## cantarin

Hola Ondina

Creo que ya te lo ha respondido Salut, no es necesario situaciones de necesidad, sino que por ley van esas aguas. ¿Cuanto? pues depende de como estén E+B antes, ahora además de eso hay que añadir que han de justificar las necesidades y demostrar luego que lo han gastado en eso.

Ciertamente lo de Rebollo es la clave: ¿Que es excedentario y que no? cuando esté eso aprobado en el plan de cuenca, la jugada va a cambiar bastante, sino de qué estarian Varcarcel, Camps y los SCRATS en plan de guerra con el plan de cuenca. Saben que se les acaba el chollo de agua a mogollon. Ahora van a tener que empezar a dosificarlas y ahorrar, vamos que la crisis también les llega a ellos y se van a tener que apretar el cinturon.

Un saludo.

----------


## cantarin

> *@cantarin:* Es posible que en el SCRATS se riegue menos por haberse abandonado ciertos cultivos -la crisis y tal-, o por otras muchas razones. Pero bueno, está claro que si no va a ser utilizada esa agua, pues más vale que la guarden en su lugar de origen 
> 
> Por otro lado, 100% de acuerdo con el representante de los municipios ribereños. LA CLAVE ESTÁ EN LA DECLARACIÓN DE "EXCEDENTARIAS". Ya va siendo hora de que el Tajo empiece a considerar como propios los embalses de E+B, y ajuste las políticas de desembalse a sus propias necesidades -no a las necesidades del SCRATS-. Especialmente, la necesidad de un régimen ambiental de caudales.


Hola Salut

Pues mira, si riegan menos, menos agua que consumen, y más que les quedará a los que siguen plantando mas adelante. Si al final su parte se la van a comer sus compañeros. Asi que mejor para los del SCRATS.

Lo de guardarlo en su lugar de origen, pues mira a ver si es verdad y se mantiene aquí las aguas porque vamos, vaya trecho que llevamos, que llevamos 3 meses de año hidrológico y todavia no hemos superado los 519 hm3 en Entrepeñas y los 596 hm3 en buendia, que ha sido el máximo que han marcado desde entonces. A ver si los dejan crecer un poco a los pobres!!!.




> Especialmente, la necesidad de un régimen ambiental de caudales


 Eso es muy necesario en los rios de Guadalajara, en el hilo del bornoba-somolinos, se habla de que es necesario ese regimen debajo de las presas, porque vamos los exprimen como un limón, esta bien limar avenidas y recoger agua, pero el rio hay que mantenerlo vivo.

Un saludo y seguimos en la brecha.

----------

